# Can i use buffers



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

Can i use pH buffers with plants. I just bought a bunch of plants and forgot that i use buffers to keep the pH down. I'm hoping the the plants will keep the pH down and I won't have to use the buffers again.


----------



## Samuel (Jul 18, 2003)

from what I have heard and read, I do not think phosphate buffers are safe for plants. The higher the phosphate, the harder it is for plants to utilize trace elements
(interfere with the metabolism of zinc and iron).


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

thanks for the reply samuel, that info is interesting.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Some plants yes and some no.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

waht about grasses? and amazon swords?


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

just got some "Easy balance" by TetraAqua. in the u.k. it says it stabilises ph and controls phosphate. also it contains vitamin and mineral supplement for plants...i havent used it as i bought it by mistake.. but it might be what ur after


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

thanks p man


----------

